# Is a Vizsla right for my family?



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm trying to find the right breed of dog for my family. I will tell you about myself, and then I'm hoping someone can give me a better picture of life with a vizsla.

I stay at home with my children. I also homeschool, so there is someone at home most of the time. We have an averaged-sized yard that is fenced in. We live by a walking trail and go for walks as much as possible. We also enjoy hiking in the woods (state/county parks) on weekends.

I don't have experience with vizslas. I raised a beagle when I was a teenager. She was stubborn and enjoyed doing her own thing, which was usually baying in the woods after a rabbit. I am looking for a dog that will be more eager to please than beagles.

Please help me. Honestly, I'd choose a golden retriever but not too wild about the longer hair and smell. I am up for training, exercising, and learning more about vizslas before bringing one into my home (I won't be getting a dog at least for another year). 

I live in MN, so one thing that I'm not sure about is what I'd do with my vizsla to channel her energy during the long winter. I am excited about having a retriever, since I think it would be a great way for us to interact and play with her and exercise her in our yard. 

Thoughts and suggestions, please.
Thank you!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, momo5! Welcome to the forum. We all love our Vizslas here and many will tell you they have the best dogs in the world. We will also be quick to tell you that they are NOT easy. They're a lot of work. More time, exercise and dedication is needed for this breed than most.

How old are your kids? Are you okay with them getting knocked over several times from a happy and excited puppy? My girl is 14 months old and we still have trouble with her jumping up on people, despite being extremely consistent with discouraging her not to. She has nearly knocked ME over a few times! Are you going to be able to still homeschool while you have a dog demanding your attention? And they do *demand* it! I work from home, don't have any children yet, and still have a hard time getting done what I need to get done somedays because our Ruby just won't settle. 

I also raised beagles when I was younger, and my Vizsla has a similar spunk that my beagle did. The biggest difference is the energy level. V's are WAY more energetic. Our girl can go on a 4 mile walk and come home and do laps around the yard. And she's a CALM Vizsla, believe it or not! Yes, they are much easier to train in that they have the will to please you. 

Maybe this can help me/us give you a little better advice. What has drawn you to the Vizsla breed?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Before we got our Vizsla's I only had experience with Labs & Dachshunds. 

We work from home so there is always someone home. Here is our routine with our 2 & 4 year old Vizsla's.

Up around 6:30/7am & out to pee. This is the one & only time they stay outside without someone. They are even Velcro dogs outdoors believe it or not so don't think you can throw them out to play, they will stand by the door & stare at you. If you leave them alone & they like being out alone, they are probably digging or jumping your fence. 

After morning pee break, dogs come in, get a treat & generally sleep hard until 10 am. Then they go out for about 20 minutes (with someone of course) to explore, chase lizards, run, whatever. 

Back in, sleep while we work. Back out at lunchtime for another 10-25 minutes.

After lunch, they come back up & generally nap while we work. Sometimes they will sit & look out the window for birds, squirrels or lizards. I call the windows V-TV (vizsla tv) because they can sometimes sit there for hours entertained. At my Mom's house they sit in her kitchen looking out the window for many, many hours watching the birds & squirrels on her bird feeders - they love it!

At about 3pm they start getting really antsy. They know our work day is winding up soon and they are gearing up for some sort of big play/run.

By 4pm we generally can't hold them off any longer. Someone goes out with them for 30 minutes or so to throw the ball, frisbee, try to get them to tug together or chase each other.

After dinner we take them for 45-60 minutes of off leash running somewhere - dog park, trails, middle school ball fields, our property in the country, in our yard, somewhere where they can play hard.....

When we get back, they settle in on someone's lap & sleep hard until bed time. Ours sleep in the bed - one with each teenager - they take up lots of space & sleep stiff legged - ha-ha!

It sounds to me like you have the makings of a good Vizsla situation with someone home all the time - you just need to be able to take breaks (recess for kids?). Vizla's are very eager to please but they are very active & move very fast. If your kids are young, they will probably get knocked down.

Just a few more things to consider. If you like to travel, having a Vizsla can be difficult. Mine hate kennels. So much so that the lady who keeps them lets them sleep in her house in their bed because she says they are so pitiful. They generally stay in her house during the day too. Vizsla's do shed, just not long huge hairs - but you will find the tiny little hairs on your seats & carpets (it's not horrible though and we have 2!). Our Vizla's love pettings all throughout the day - constantly coming to my desk for a chest rub or a quick pat on the head. They follow me into the bathroom, they watch me shower, they shadow me wherever I go.

We live in Georgia so I can't speak to the snow issue - I'm sure there's a lot of people on here who can though. They are from Hungary and I'm pretty sure it gets good & cold there! Even in GA, mine do get cold in the winter because their coats are so thin so if you get one in MN, I'd invest in a few sweatshirts or coats for your doggie. At night they burrow under covers so they'll be warm there.

Lastly, they are the sweetest babies in the whole world and I'm so glad we found the breed. Their eyes are so human like you swear you are dealing with a person sometimes.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for your responses!

My husband suggested a vizsla because we've been having issues finding a breed. He doesn't want anything with long or thick fur. We were pretty settled on a Doberman (he was raised with dobes) but now I'm second-guessing that idea because of negative public perception of the breed and several other traits (health, intensity, etc).

We like the vizsla because of how it looks (cute, short, thin fur). I also like the size of the breed. I've heard they are sweet. I'm looking for something that will be good with kids, which rules out many breeds who are known to be snappy. I also like a retriever. I think the kids and I will have fun throwing a ball or Frisbee for the dog in the backyard. Also, willing to please. I will not own another breed that doesn't have this tendency. I want a dog that loves us and thinks we are the best things ever!  So no aloof or independent breeds. 

I do have young children. The soonest I would get a pup would be next summer. At that point, my children would be 8, 7, 5, 3, and 1 year old. 

I'm fine with having the dog always wanting to be around us. She could be petted by the kids while they are doing school, we could break for lunch and get outside and throw a ball and Frisbee around for an hour. I would like to teach obedience and also some tricks (jumping over hurdles, etc.)

Is resource guarding a common issue?
Are most vizslas jumpy?


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

By "jumpy" I mean scared/unsure. I'm not afraid of the happy, energetic puppy phase, or happy dog who is glad to see us and might knock someone over. I'm more afraid of inherent behavior issues, difficulty training, the things that is hard to train out of a breed. I'm up for training and dedicating time each day to training my dog and having activities to challenge her and keep her busy.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a four year old and I would recommend getting a golden or a lab. The traits you like are common in those dogs -- a v is a lot of work and with that many kids, it will be hard to train. I live our v, but there's no way we could put the time or energy into him with more kids. And, honestly, we wanted a hunting dog -/ you want a companion animal and a dog that plays fetch. You can get that with a lab or golden


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for being honest. 

I am considering a golden retriever. I thought maybe if we made sure we did training and exercising we could have a great companion in a V without the coat maintenance/doggy odor of a golden. 

Vizsla Baby--

You said you had experience with labs. How do you feel V's compare with labs in energy, trainability, ease of living with?

Thanks!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Labs are a lot calmer, and much easier to train in my opinion.


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Momo5, I am in a somewhat similar family situation in that I have 3 kids aged 10, 8 and 5 and I am a stay at home mom. However, all my kids are now at school and I know for sure I could not handle having a vizsla if they weren't all at school. This is my time to take the v's ( we have 2) out for a long off leash run when I can dedicate my time and attention to training them. Otherwise they would be bouncing off the walls! 

Vizslas, once exercised, are so easy at home, but they NEED that long run. If you bring younger kids along, it's very difficult to give them adequate exercise and attention. Even now, as it's summer holidays, it's a challenge for me every day to make sure they get enough exercise, as my youngest child is not the best when it comes to long walks!

Hope this helps in your decision making...


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, this helps. Thank you very much. 

I'm thinking a V probably isn't right for us at this time in our lives. I need an easy dog that is a great companion but is still a good dog even when I'm busy with the kids. I'm now considering a golden retriever or whippet. 

Thank you for answering honestly! Sometimes it's hard to get an accurate idea just from research....it helps to talk to actual owners to get a more realistic picture. You were all very nice and welcoming. It's too bad I won't be joining your community!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Momo, no dog is easier than the one you fall in love with :-*

Every dog has it's own personality and lots of times they become a mirror image of the owners, IMO. 

Have to add... Many times Vs come in pairs,,, the second one soon follows the first. As I am about to find out (eventually) :'(


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Labs are calmer once they are about 5 and they are more independent but they shed more. They are easy to train - but not as easy as a Vizsla. 

I love labs. Great dogs. Gentle & sweet. 

You should choose your lab color based on your house - i.e. do you want black or blonde fur around the house.


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Vizsla baby-
This is my primary concern with labs and goldens. I really don't like the profuse shedding and odor. I thought a V would be the best of both worlds...loving retriever but without the smell and excess shedding, also easier size to have in the house. sigh..... I understand they are more active than labs and goldens, I was thinking maybe we could work with that and plan daily activities to channel her energy and then we'd have a dog we were truly happy with and would fit into the family well. I thought I could get a pair of roller blades and take her on a several mile, quick-paced run in the mornings before the kiddos wake up. Do another exercise session in the backyard midday (fetch, obedience, agility, Frisbee, just plain old fashioned running and chasing) and then an evening walk with the family followed by some off leash running.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

8,7,5,3,1 and your home schooling AND stay at home AND want a dog? Wow.

Let me add that all breeds have certain unique characteristics, but also basically require the same amount of care, regardless of season or weather or other responsibilities, of which yours must be ginormous! IMNSHO, the biggest defining characteristic of Vizslas is their emotional intensity: They simply expect to be full emotional participants with their people, it is best to see them as more evolved humans in a different four legged form than actual canines. If you cannot or will not embrace that, then anything but a Vizsla will work better for you.

My experience has been that the problems that people have with their V's isnt so much about the "energy level", etc., but rather their insistence on their people to understand and embrace their needs. Vizslas have an uncanny ability to understand and appreciate their owners emotional needs...empathy..and expect the same in return, they do not tolerate perceived neglect the way other breeds might. Some people cant do that as well as others, which is fine, but the issue there isn't always with the dog. Simply put, the unspoken contract between the Vizsla and it's person is love me and I'll love you back the same way. 

Be aware that Goldens and Labs have been over bred and now suffer from widespread health issues (blindness, for one) and that should you go that route, to make very sure that the lines of the dogs are clean many generations back on both sides of the family. 

Best of luck!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I love my Vs, but they are a lot of work and it sounds like you already have a busy house - I think a V might be too much. I used to have a golden retriever and I loved him to death and he was easy to train, loved to please and was fantastic with kids. In the summer I would get him shaved (which actually made him look like a lab) and then there was no shedding during the summer and by the winter his coat had grown back and he was warm and cozy for the winter. I would highly recommend a golden retriever for you - I think that would be a great addition to your family and it will be just the type of dog you are looking for and a great companion for your kids to grow up with. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you. I appreciate the wisdom and help making a decision.


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be moving on to the golden and whippet forums to seek further advice and continue my research!

Thanks much and enjoy your beautiful vizslas!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in again --

my in laws have labs and they are lovely easy to train dogs and they settle down much sooner and aren't nearly as crazy as puppies. I remember when the lab was a pup - just one push off the couch and a "no" and he'd never go up there again. My V - he is a persistent little bugger. easy to train in that he "gets" commands, but hard to train in that he's persistent and will keep trying.

a close friend of mine has a golden and our trainer has three goldens. they are the penultimate family dog. As for the shedding - I understand your concern... but right now Wilson is 9 months, losing his puppy coat and shedding like a crazy person. My son rolls on the floor and he is coated in hair. I vacuum nearly every day so it doesn't matter to me whether it's a V or a golden. If I weren't so compulsive about the hair, I am sure a golden or lab would build it up more quickly, but I like to keep a clean house so the vacuum is out regardless.

Good luck in your search! V are amazing and I love mine. But with a little one, it is hard. I can't even imagine trying to get my V exercised and trained with as many little ones under foot as you. I definitely want a second V, but we are going to wait until my son is in elementary school.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am not so concerned about the hair issue any more...... I have an orange very hairy indoor cat, a black and white indoor cat, 2 guinea pigs that kick shavings everywhere, a budgie who gets feathers everywhere and now a vizsla puppy who is 8 weeks old and a handful. Dharma is our child and so are our pets...... there are good and bad points for everything in life. I guess what I am trying to say is that maybe the kids and a good pet are far more important the hair and a clean house in the long run because you can't get any of that time back. I would now having an adult family and a zoo- not trade it for anything.


----------

